# any grouse?



## g57o (Aug 31, 2012)

How did everyone do on their grouse opener?


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Lots around, but never got a shot. The rain threw me off -- ended up emptying my boots of about 2" of water all told. Still a gorgeous day, though. 

Headed back this evening.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I finally got to bring my bird arrow along with me while archery hunting for deer, and it paid off. Didn't see many deer so I decided to chase the grouse. Ended the day with 3 blues and 1 ruffed.


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Put a couple miles in today and missed 2 blues. Didn't have a dog and wasn't using my normal gun so we' ll blame the slow day on that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I got wet. 

A couple of buddies with me managed some birds before lightning and rain scared us off the mountain. I don't think we hunted for more than an hour.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Went up behind Willard Peak*

to hunt a bit and the only one we got was one we saw on the road on the way up. Ground swatted that one and then when heading over to get my dog to pick it up (it had rolled a bit down a steep incline off the road while doing its death throes) my dog flushed another one that must have been with it but wasn't ready for the second one so only got the first one. Hunted around for about two hours after that but never saw another bird.

Grouse hunting is frustrating to me. I'd LOVE to do it more but I swear, the only time I really see any grouse is when I'm NOT looking for them. As soon as I take to the hills to actually hunt for them they seem to melt into nothingness and I just can't find them.

I'm headed up to Monte Cristo on Monday for a family get-together and plan to go up a couple hours early in the hopes of getting another chance at some birds but frankly, I'm not overly hopeful. It's very discouraging not to be able to find birds.

If anyone has any tips for the Monte Cristo area and would not mind sharing It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

a buddy and me got two blues this morning, we hiked our BUTTS off! only to shoot them just off the road as they flushed....two shots (well.....huntingbuddy did miss a second shot on my bird, but I dumped it!) and two blues....marinating now and the grill awaits...


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Had lots of luck today and I shot a limit of grouse. I found a nice side canyon that came down to a stream right next to the road, I headed up the canyon just after sunrise and sure enough there was a whole group of ruffed grouse. My little brother was even able to bag his first grouse today.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

great day of grouse hunting the birds where everywhere. got my nephew onto his first ever and had blast doing it. we both ended up with four birds with plenty to spare


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Truck broke down on the opener so I had to fix it. Went out this morning and we got 4 blues and 1 ruff.


----------



## g57o (Aug 31, 2012)

nice! I went up bountiful, starting hiking didnt see any so decided to check out some different areas. My truck got a flat and it started to rain, once I got that fixed there went another tire haha so had to have my buddy bring me his spare and hunting was over and done with after that! I took my younger cousin with me and it was his first time, anyone know of any good areas to try so I can try and make it up to him and give him a better expeirence with hunting?


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

Over the weekend my husband and I got 16 ruffies!!! With a 4 year and a 1.5 year old with us and no dog. Just were do all the blues keep hiding?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I carried a bird arrow with me for the first 3 days of the WY archery elk/deer hunt. Never seen a grouse.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

g57o said:


> nice! I went up bountiful, starting hiking didnt see any so decided to check out some different areas. My truck got a flat and it started to rain, once I got that fixed there went another tire haha so had to have my buddy bring me his spare and hunting was over and done with after that! I took my younger cousin with me and it was his first time, anyone know of any good areas to try so I can try and make it up to him and give him a better expeirence with hunting?


I wont give you my spot but ill give a tip. Drive the high mountain dirt roads as the sun is coming up and each time you come across a side canyon with water running down it go push through it. You will probably find a number of them right on the road at sunrise and they love to hide in the small canyons during the heat of the day.


----------

